# Fraudulent cleaning fee request



## AlexO19 (Nov 29, 2016)

About 3 weeks ago I picked up a pax who was eating tacos and left a stain of her taco sauce on my back seat. I sent a photo to Uber to request a cleaning fee and they claimed it was too small to issue a fee. A week later another passenger left another stain on the car seat so I requested another cleaning fee. They gave me 20 dollars but later they the day I got a message from Uber saying they believed that I was basically using the same photo twice to get a cleaning fee and deactivated my account. So I went to their office and told them I can show them both spots on the back seat. The guy told me he doesn't need to see it and escalated the issue to management. I get a message from them a week later saying the decision is final and I'm deactivated. Has this happened to anyone or anybody got any advice on what to do
Is there an email.or number to Uber corporate
Thanks for the help


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow you got screwed thrice


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber looking out for its partners!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Another reason I dont let people eat in my car. I know Uber isnt going to make sure they clean it up.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

AlexO19 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I picked up a pax who was eating tacos and left a stain of her taco sauce on my back seat. I sent a photo to Uber to request a cleaning fee and they claimed it was too small to issue a fee. A week later another passenger left another stain on the car seat so I requested another cleaning fee. They gave me 20 dollars but later they the day I got a message from Uber saying they believed that I was basically using the same photo twice to get a cleaning fee and deactivated my account. So I went to their office and told them I can show them both spots on the back seat. The guy told me he doesn't need to see it and escalated the issue to management. I get a message from them a week later saying the decision is final and I'm deactivated. Has this happened to anyone or anybody got any advice on what to do
> Is there an email.or number to Uber corporate
> Thanks for the help


Anyway you can prove the date and time the photos were taken? like a screen shot of the "moments" in your iPhone?


----------



## AlexO19 (Nov 29, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Anyway you can prove the date and time the photos were taken? like a screen shot of the "moments" in your iPhone?


Yep I have date and time on both


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah. One rider asked me if he could eat in my car. 

I responded with, "Are you going to give me a tip?"

Puzzled, he said "Uber does not require tips". 

I laughed and stated "Then the answer is no. Uber does not require tips and they don't require me to allow you to eat in my car". 

He one starred me. Life goes on.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah. One rider asked me if he could eat in my car.
> 
> I responded with, "Are you going to give me a tip?"
> 
> ...


I love/hate when people use the word "required". It's not required to tip servers, bar tenders, taxis, etc... either


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I love/hate when people use the word "required". It's not required to tip servers, bar tenders, taxis, etc... either


True..... At my first job. I am required to tell you that I issued a 48 Hour Notice of Cancellation on your home loan. I am required to state to you that your assets, credit, and other mitigating factors suck and I am declining your home loan. I am required to tell you that I do not like your disposition and if you continue to take a hostile tone with me, Corporate Security will come in and shut down every single account you have with us....... and get this, for good measure, they hold your money for 30 days to account for anything that may hit your accounts. However, being in MY car is like being in MY home and I am not required to give someone the same courtesies I give to someone at my FIRST job. Differences exist everywhere.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> He one starred me.


I hope that you returned the favour.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I hope that you returned the favour.


Does a gay have a rainbow follow him everywhere????? I sure did. Also got ahead of him and advised Uber of him wishing to have "The Last Supper" in my car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Two cleaning requests in two weeks for two minor stains. They obviously thought you were more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Does a gay have a rainbow follow him everywhere?????
> 
> got ahead of him and advised Uber of him wishing to have "The Last Supper" in my car.


I do not know I do not stalk gay people or anyone else, for that matter.

Ah yes, the old "cover the three letter word for "donkey" that is also used for "posterior" trick. Good move, there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AlexO19 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I picked up a pax who was eating tacos and left a stain of her taco sauce on my back seat. I sent a photo to Uber to request a cleaning fee and they claimed it was too small to issue a fee. A week later another passenger left another stain on the car seat so I requested another cleaning fee. They gave me 20 dollars but later they the day I got a message from Uber saying they believed that I was basically using the same photo twice to get a cleaning fee and deactivated my account. So I went to their office and told them I can show them both spots on the back seat. The guy told me he doesn't need to see it and escalated the issue to management. I get a message from them a week later saying the decision is final and I'm deactivated. Has this happened to anyone or anybody got any advice on what to do
> Is there an email.or number to Uber corporate
> Thanks for the help


Uber just said screw you and your car . slob riders are always right.
Why would you WANT to work for someone who acts like that ?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know I do not stalk gay people or anyone else, for that matter.
> 
> Ah yes, the old "cover the three letter word for "donkey" that is also used for "posterior" trick. Good move, there.


You have to cover all bases. Absolute must. I do this at my first job. Even though s0me people see Uber as a cesspool, it is all the same. Cover yourself, be honest, and show a little humility.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I love/hate when people use the word "required". It's not required to tip servers, bar tenders, taxis, etc... either


Shame WE can't spit in their food and drink. Or clean a toilet with the steak they sent back to the kitchen . . .or . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Another reason I dont let people eat in my car. I know Uber isnt going to make sure they clean it up.


Then the other passengers low rate you on the seat stains.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> You have to cover all bases. Absolute must. I do this at my first job.


From your other posts, I am guessing that you are some sort of Loan Officer or other Credit Official (is there such a term?). In that business, you must decidedly cover all bases, as failure to do so could lead to some expensive legal problems.

.....wait,.....I apologise for being redundant: I typed *expensive* legal problems..........


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Can you show us the email messages from support ? I'd like to see what exactly they were saying. Sorry for your deactivation. That really sucks.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

AlexO19 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I picked up a pax who was eating tacos and left a stain of her taco sauce on my back seat. I sent a photo to Uber to request a cleaning fee and they claimed it was too small to issue a fee. A week later another passenger left another stain on the car seat so I requested another cleaning fee. They gave me 20 dollars but later they the day I got a message from Uber saying they believed that I was basically using the same photo twice to get a cleaning fee and deactivated my account.


You ever heard of the story of "*The Boy who cried Wolf*"?

As Coachman said, Uber probably suspected that you would be a problem in the future since you were raising false alarms (a cleaning fee for a sauce stain?) over small issues. A five min video on YouTube could have shown you how to get rid of it with a combination of dish soap and vinegar.

Personally, I have had a pax vomit out of my car window and over the right rear side of the vehicle, but as it was surging that night, I simply used a combination of water, microfiber cleaning cloth and detail spray to clean up the mess and get back on the road. Also gave them a 3 star rating for good measure only because I got a *$5* tip.

Now had any of it gotten on the inside, I would definitely have asked for a cleaning fee.

Point is in hindsight, you should have asked the pax to not eat in your vehicle and seen the stain as a hard lesson. On five different occasions, I have let pax eat in my vehicle and each time some crumbs or more were left. Now I don't care how great of an in-car eater they are, no one munches in my car.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

AlexO19 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I picked up a pax who was eating tacos and left a stain of her taco sauce on my back seat. I sent a photo to Uber to request a cleaning fee and they claimed it was too small to issue a fee. A week later another passenger left another stain on the car seat so I requested another cleaning fee. They gave me 20 dollars but later they the day I got a message from Uber saying they believed that I was basically using the same photo twice to get a cleaning fee and deactivated my account. So I went to their office and told them I can show them both spots on the back seat. The guy told me he doesn't need to see it and escalated the issue to management. I get a message from them a week later saying the decision is final and I'm deactivated. Has this happened to anyone or anybody got any advice on what to do
> Is there an email.or number to Uber corporate
> Thanks for the help


There is no email or number readily available for "Partners" to contact Uber corporate.If there were they wouldn't care about your problems anyway.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah. One rider asked me if he could eat in my car.
> 
> I responded with, "Are you going to give me a tip?"
> 
> ...


I would've 1 starred you too. What kind of rude response is that?

Atleast he asked if he could eat in your car.

Edited: I don't allow eating or drinking (booze) in the car...but a simple explanation as to why I don't offer these goes a long way. Why make the ride uncomfortable?


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> I would've 1 starred you too. What kind of rude response is that?
> 
> Atleast he asked if he could eat in your car.


So I take it you find no fault in a complete stranger wanting to eat in your place of business? Especially when they are most likely not to tip for this "convenience" at the end of the trip huh.

Every-time I let someone eat in my vehicle, the only tip they leave me is crumbs and leftovers in my rear seat. Fortunately I look behind at the end of every trip which allows me to clean up before the next ride.

No more eating in my vehicle and if you ask, you automatically get 4 stars...


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> So I take it you find no fault in a complete stranger wanting to eat in your place of business? Especially when they are most likely not to tip for this "convenience" at the end of the trip huh.
> 
> Every-time I let someone eat in my vehicle, the only tip they leave me is crumbs and leftovers in my rear seat. Fortunately I look behind at the end of every trip which allows me to clean up before the next ride.
> 
> No more eating in my vehicle and if you ask, you automatically get 4 stars...


I don't allow any eating in my car. I tell pax specifically that I don't allow eating. No where did I say that I allow eating in my car (read the post).

My gripe was his response to the passenger nicely asking if he could eat in the car. That kind of attitude will almost always leave you with a bad rating.

I think drivers should not even do drive-thru runs. We are not required to do so and even without eating in the car it smells up the car for hours.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> I don't allow any eating in my car. I tell pax specifically that I don't allow eating. No where did I say that I allow eating in my car (read the post).
> 
> My gripe was his response to the passenger nicely asking if he could eat in the car. That kind of attitude will almost always leave you with a bad rating.
> 
> I think drivers should not even do drive-thru runs. We are not required to do so and even without eating in the car it smells up the car for hours.


I did read your post and agree that Steven Ambrose could have been a little nicer but I honestly can't blame him.

IMO there is no "nice" way to ask if you can eat in a stranger's vehicle. I have had some pax laugh in shock when I tell them some ppl actually do make such a request as they say they wouldn't even eat in their own friends car.

I hope your city pays well because at the current rate in my city, ppl asking to eat in your car -- no matter how nice they say it -- is just plain rude.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> no matter how nice they say it -- is just plain rude.


If someone saying "Hey man, do you mind if take a few bites out of this sandwich" is rude then go do something else.

Uber has fare cleaning fees for messes with food if they make a mess ($20-40).

It isn't rocket science on how to deal with people. If you're an uptight driver then this isn't for you.

And again, I am not saying anyone should eat in a car (I don't allow it) but be nice to people. Especially those that ask nicely if they can eat.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AlexO19 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I picked up a pax who was eating tacos and left a stain of her taco sauce on my back seat. I sent a photo to Uber to request a cleaning fee and they claimed it was too small to issue a fee. A week later another passenger left another stain on the car seat so I requested another cleaning fee. They gave me 20 dollars but later they the day I got a message from Uber saying they believed that I was basically using the same photo twice to get a cleaning fee and deactivated my account. So I went to their office and told them I can show them both spots on the back seat. The guy told me he doesn't need to see it and escalated the issue to management. I get a message from them a week later saying the decision is final and I'm deactivated. Has this happened to anyone or anybody got any advice on what to do
> Is there an email.or number to Uber corporate
> Thanks for the help


Nope... you lost your job over trying to charge customers for making a mess in your car.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> If someone saying "Hey man, do you mind if take a few bites out of this sandwich" is rude then go do something else.
> 
> Uber has fare cleaning fees for messes with food if they make a mess ($20-40).
> 
> ...


And look what happened to the OP after receiving two consecutive *$20* cleaning fees. Uber apparently isn't a fan of getting a cleaning fee for anything other vomit.

I personally wouldn't have responded that way as it guarantees a 1-tar rating but I don't blame him...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I think Uber is a type of taxi company. They handle dispatching and finance distribution. 

For instance when you think of McDonald's and a well known steak house, you think of restaurants. They are very different styles but have similar guidelines as far as health inspection, building codes and advertising to people who are looking for food. 

Bottom line is an apple may not be an orange but they are both fruit. Uber is a different type of taxi company.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> And look what happened to the OP after receiving two consecutive *$20* cleaning fees. Uber apparently isn't a fan of getting a cleaning fee for anything other vomit.
> 
> I personally wouldn't have responded that way as it guarantees a 1-tar rating but I don't blame him...


Who is OP? Is there a thread about this cause I'd like to read it. There cleaning fee tiers are worded very clearly and to think that they would deter drivers from utilizing them to keep their personal vehicles clean is nuts. Below is there structure:

1. Damage that requires vacuuming or simple cleaning (e.g. small messes, food or drink spills) is charged $20.

2. Vomit or spills on the exterior of a vehicle are charged $40.

3. Vomit and larger food or beverage spills on fabric or other hard-to-clean surfaces inside a vehicle typically require detailing and are charged $80.

4. Significant amounts of bodily fluids (e.g. urine, blood, or vomit) on the vehicle's interior or messes that require cleaning between the window and door are charged $150.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Who is OP? Is there a thread about this cause I'd like to read it. There cleaning fee tiers are worded very clearly and to think that they would deter drivers from utilizing them to keep their personal vehicles clean is nuts.


*OP* --> original poster (the person that started the thread).

That's a commonly used abbreviation on forums...


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> *OP* --> original poster (the person that started the thread).
> 
> That's a commonly used abbreviation on forums...


My bad, I am not as tuned in with the internet lingo as you. Never lose that trait, it's very manly...


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

Mark Johnson said:


> Personally, I have had a pax vomit out of my car window and over the right rear side of the vehicle, but as it was surging that night, I simply used a combination of water, microfiber cleaning cloth and detail spray to clean up the mess and get back on the road. Also gave them a 3 star rating for good measure only because I got a *$5* tip


You gave them 3 stars for that? What to they have to do to get 1 star? I had someone puke out the window all down the side of my car.. It was a damn mess.. Also got a small amount inside the door on the interior trim.. Took pics, submit cleaning fee... 1 star to you sir..


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> My bad, I am not as tuned in with the internet lingo as you. Never lose that trait, it's very manly...


And look who's all of a sudden so uptight. Yet a few posts ago you were calling out Steven Ambrose for being rude.

What in my previous post made you feel the condescending need to question my manliness?

You must be a joy to be in the car with...


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> I would've 1 starred you too. What kind of rude response is that?
> 
> Atleast he asked if he could eat in your car.
> 
> Edited: I don't allow eating or drinking (booze) in the car...but a simple explanation as to why I don't offer these goes a long way. Why make the ride uncomfortable?


I did explain to him. It was a simple response, really.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, I see that Peter and Mark turned this into a pi$$ing contest. I never realized my post about this drew so many feelings. Sheesh.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> From your other posts, I am guessing that you are some sort of Loan Officer or other Credit Official (is there such a term?). In that business, you must decidedly cover all bases, as failure to do so could lead to some expensive legal problems.
> 
> .....wait,.....I apologise for being redundant: I typed *expensive* legal problems..........


At my first job, I have a Level 1 lending authority and sign off. Which means I can initially and final approve homes at $ 417k or less. This places me as Junior Underwriter II. I take testing in a few months to be able to sign off, initially and final, on loans up $ 2 million. That is when I obtain a Level 2 authority and will be considered a Junior Underwriter III.

In 2018, I am eligible to take my Level 3 signing authority. That will place me at a Senior Underwriter I level, where I can handle jumbo loans at $ 2 million or up to $ 3.5 million.

Once I am a Junior Underwriter III, my pay will climb to $26 an hour. At this point, Uber will no longer be viable for me because I will putting in a minimum of 10 hours of OT a week. $26.00 an hour and $39 an hour for OT.

When I hit the Senior Underwriter level, my pay will exceed $ 30 a hour.

My hope is in the next 5 years is to hit Level 6 authority and become an Assistant Vice President, Underwriting Manager, where my pay will easily exceed $100k a year.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> And look who's all of a sudden so uptight. Yet a few posts ago you were calling out Steven Ambrose for being rude.
> 
> What in my previous post made you feel the condescending need to question my manliness?
> 
> You must be a joy to be in the car with...


I am not uptight at all. I think your use of internet lingo is valuable to society. You clearly are a full time driver; I can see your talents are used accordingly.

Not everyone can be an astronaut.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I did explain to him. It was a simple response, really.


You explained to him in a rude, crass manner. You would have gotten a lot further with the man if you were just cordial with him.

Here are a few examples I use:

"Hey, sorry but I don't allow drinking/eating in the car. Have had some big messes lately and I like to keep it clean."

"Do you mind waiting until the trip is finished before eating?"

Don't be rude and you won't get one stared (what a concept, huh?)


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> You explained to him in a rude, crass manner. You would have gotten a lot further with the man if you were just cordial with him.
> 
> Here are a few examples I use:
> 
> ...


Whatever you say, your beef has transferred to Mark at this point. I will let you boys fight it out. Leave me out of your squabbles.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Whatever you say, your beef has transferred to Mark at this point. I will let you boys fight it out. Leave me out of your squabbles.


No worries, Steven...keep up the good work


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> You explained to him in a rude, crass manner. You would have gotten a lot further with the man if you were just cordial with him.
> 
> Here are a few examples I use:
> 
> ...


Although, allow me to add this..... Two guys fighting over me..... LOL Okay, I am letting it go.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Although, allow me to add this..... Two guys fighting over me..... LOL Okay, I am letting it go.


I am sure it's not the first time for you..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

1 Gal Shop Vac.
1 Spray bottle of LA Awsome.
5 minutes.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> I am sure it's not the first time for you..


Men don't fight over me, they run from me. I am extremely demanding. LOL. But that is a different discussion in another place and time.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> I am not uptight at all. I think your use of internet lingo is valuable to society. You clearly are a full time driver; I can see your talents are used accordingly.
> 
> Not everyone can be an astronaut.


An astronaut who is now an Uber driver. Something clearly went left in your life.

Don't bother replying. I would like to welcome you to my IGNORE list. So I would like to direct your sarcasms back to Steven Ambrose



Steven Ambrose said:


> Whatever you say, your beef has transferred to Mark at this point. I will let you boys fight it out. Leave me out of your squabbles.


Nice try. We are definitely not "fighting" over you. Just two folks having a snarky convo. I still thought you were to harsh on that pax but that's just my opinion.

Oh well. Life moves on...


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Life's lesson OP, you didn't know you were dealing with Uber.

If they refused the first one, you should have gotten some Oxy and remove it yourself easily.

As for the next sob that came eating into your car with a sandwich/taco or whatever... ask them to bring it a little closer to see it, snatch it, give it a big bite and throw it out the window, voila problem solved.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> And look what happened to the OP after receiving two consecutive *$20* cleaning fees. Uber apparently isn't a fan of getting a cleaning fee for anything other vomit.
> 
> I personally wouldn't have responded that way as it guarantees a 1-tar rating but I don't blame him...


It may have been the timing of the fees as well. I've submitted for cleaning fees for food spills without issue. of course they were bigger than someone dripping sauce also.

If a mess is bigger than a quick wipe down will fix it, send it. If you can clean it in under 5 minutes and don't have to wait for seats to dry, don't worry about a fee.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> An astronaut who is now an Uber driver. Something clearly went left in your life.
> 
> Don't bother replying. I would like to welcome you to my IGNORE list. So I would like to direct your sarcasms back to Steven Ambrose
> 
> ...


You repeated the same thing twice. Are you suffering from OCD?


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> You ever heard of the story of "*The Boy who cried Wolf*"?
> 
> As Coachman said, Uber probably suspected that you would be a problem in the future since you were raising false alarms (a cleaning fee for a sauce stain?) over small issues. A five min video on YouTube could have shown you how to get rid of it with a combination of dish soap and vinegar.
> 
> ...


Should have taken pics before you cleaned it. When I have a suspected puker, I warn them not to do it in the car. Serious face/serious voice: " DO NOT puke inside my car. If you are going to be sick, do it out the window or I can pull over." They do it out the window, quick clean, back on the road & you are reimbursed the cleaning fee. I always get the cleaning fee. At the end of the night send an email to Uber about the smell. Send pictures about 5-10. Even if it's only on the outside. Take closeups of the spam chunks or pieces of lettuce.
Also, if you want to get back on the road sooner, once they are done puking, pull into the nearest gas station or safe place. End trip.(make sure u give them 1star)Take pics. Tell them to request another car. You will have already made at least $40-50 on the trip & you'll be helping teach them a valuable life lesson. 
I have received 7 cleaning fees. 2 were $150 & no one has puked inside my car. One guy said he would clean it for me. When he went inside for cleaning supplies, I took pics.(got $60 from Uber) & he cleaned his own puke. Pukers deserve to be punished. Period.
How to spot a puker:
*hiccup "Excuse me, Mr. Uber?" *hiccup
"Can you" *hiccup "roll you window down so I can get some air"
*hiccup "I don't feel good"
PUNISH THEM
LEAVE EM AT THE GAS STATION
& ALWAYS GET THE CLEANING FEE


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Michael Proffitt said:


> I think Uber is a type of taxi company. They handle dispatching and finance distribution.
> 
> For instance when you think of McDonald's and a well known steak house, you think of restaurants. They are very different styles but have similar guidelines as far as health inspection, building codes and advertising to people who are looking for food.
> 
> Bottom line is an apple may not be an orange but they are both fruit. Uber is a different type of taxi company.


Gypsy cabs have been around as long as Taxis. If you had told me a few years ago that an illegal cab company would own no cars & be worth more than GM or Ford, I would have probably laughed.
#UberOn


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Although, allow me to add this..... Two guys fighting over me..... LOL Okay, I am letting it go.


2 guys with porn star names.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

UberX and Select Driver said:


> Should have taken pics before you cleaned it. When I have a suspected puker, I warn them not to do it in the car. Serious face/serious voice: " DO NOT puke inside my car. If you are going to be sick, do it out the window or I can pull over." They do it out the window, quick clean, back on the road & you are reimbursed the cleaning fee. I always get the cleaning fee. At the end of the night send an email to Uber about the smell. Send pictures about 5-10. Even if it's only on the outside. Take closeups of the spam chunks or pieces of lettuce.
> 
> Also, if you want to get back on the road sooner, once they are done puking, pull into the nearest gas station or safe place. End trip.(make sure u give them 1star)Take pics. Tell them to request another car. You will have already made at least $40-50 on the trip & you'll be helping teach them a valuable life lesson.
> I have received 7 cleaning fees. 2 were $150 & no one has puked inside my car. One guy said he would clean it for me. When he went inside for cleaning supplies, I took pics.(got $60 from Uber) & he cleaned his own puke. Pukers deserve to be punished. Period.


I like your style. Will do that next time. Clean it myself and get the fee.

At these rates, why not?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

.

Are you sure it was "taco sauce"?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

UberX and Select Driver said:


> 2 guys with porn star names.


LOL Good point.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> 1 Gal Shop Vac.
> 1 Spray bottle of LA Awsome.
> 5 minutes.


That Awesome is great stuff. Cheap too.Gets stains off of seats,gets grease off of stoves. It's at Wal Mart,Dollar General,Dollar tree,Sears,Ace ,nearly everywhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> Life's lesson OP, you didn't know you were dealing with Uber.
> 
> If they refused the first one, you should have gotten some Oxy and remove it yourself easily.
> 
> As for the next sob that came eating into your car with a sandwich/taco or whatever... ask them to bring it a little closer to see it, snatch it, give it a big bite and throw it out the window, voila problem solved.


And if they complain,BITE THE PASSENGER !


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

I give out crackers, candy, mints, and water. Not because I want a stupid sticker, but because I want tips, the only way to make more money off of uber than the pittance base fare.

Last night this nasty ***** and her meathead male companion decided they would make a huge mess in my backseat with crackers and water during their 5 minute ride. 

Ended up being a 70 dollar 4 minute ride. Uber claimed to credit me 40 bucks for a cleaning fee, but instead adjusted the fare by $62 because the "trip did not end on time". Not sure what's up with that, but I'll take it.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

I try to spend a good 20 minutes before starting my shift farting on the back seats.
Whenever a pax sits down hard, a nice puff of stench hopefully will be emitted.
No one soils my car but me.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> I give out crackers, candy, mints, and water. Not because I want a stupid sticker, but because I want tips, the only way to make more money off of uber than the pittance base fare.
> 
> Last night this nasty ***** and her meathead male companion decided they would make a huge mess in my backseat with crackers and water during their 5 minute ride.
> 
> Ended up being a 70 dollar 4 minute ride. Uber claimed to credit me 40 bucks for a cleaning fee, but instead adjusted the fare by $62 because the "trip did not end on time". Not sure what's up with that, but I'll take it.


No offense but Uber rates don't justify handing out a small meal to each customer. You're handing out crackers. Of course it will lead to crumbs in your backseat.

Does everyone you give out food to tip you in return?


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

tradedate said:


> No offense but Uber rates don't justify handing out a small meal to each customer. You're handing out crackers. Of course it will lead to crumbs in your backseat.
> 
> Does everyone you give out food to tip you in return?


As soon as a PAX gets in my car, I offer all these items and the phone chargers that I have in the backseat for them. I find that by offering these "amenities", I get more tips, although usually from people who don't take anything. People just like to be offered. The ones who do take the stuff rarely tip, but we're talking about a 25 cent pack of crackers or a bottle of water that cost me 15 cents, I will survive.

A few crumbs is one thing, this is something else.



http://imgur.com/9CaYBQF


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Shame WE can't spit in their food and drink. Or clean a toilet with the steak they sent back to the kitchen . . .or . . .


Also interesting that they don't offer free appetizers or snacks yet still get tipped. They do offer free water though


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> As soon as a PAX gets in my car, I offer all these items and the phone chargers that I have in the backseat for them. I find that by offering these "amenities", I get more tips, although usually from people who don't take anything. People just like to be offered. The ones who do take the stuff rarely tip, but we're talking about a 25 cent pack of crackers or a bottle of water that cost me 15 cents, I will survive.
> 
> A few crumbs is one thing, this is something else.
> 
> ...


Hey, keep doing what works for you man.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> People just like to be offered. The ones who do take the stuff rarely tip, but we're talking about a 25 cent pack of crackers or a bottle of water that cost me 15 cents, I will survive.


Let's hope you "survive" when a pax complains about food poisoning or getting an allergic reaction from your crackers. The news will have a field day with your story.

People have sued for less in this country...

I get you from point A to B as safe as possible. If you want crackers or cookies, we can stop by grandma's house (as long as you tip).


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Anyway you can prove the date and time the photos were taken? like a screen shot of the "moments" in your iPhone?





AlexO19 said:


> Yep I have date and time on both


It didn't seem to matter since they weren't willing to look anyways. And he could just as easily have taken a picture of the same stain on two different days, so the time stamp on the photo proves nothing. I can take a photo of my face today, but it doesn't prove it's a new face and not the one I had last week. 
What does matter: Supposedly the first picture had one stain, the second picture a different stain (or two stains, Idk if he cleaned the first stain). I can see how they made the mistake, but the unwillingness to reexamine the evidence by them is the real problem. Way to exercise self control when you didn't punch one of them in the face for not behaving like a decent human. I would try again, and use words to the effect "I know it seems that way" (to acknowledge the situation so they aren't as defensive of their stupid decision, cuz they hire people who are slow thinkers) "but just look at the position of the first stain, and see how the second one is different". They should at least give you the benefit of the doubt. That's just decent, but you may have to plead (I've pleaded before, it's demeaning, but you have to break them down and get through the heartless layers to reach the human underneath before they really start listening).

They didn't even pay the first time and they _did_ the second time, yet they are saying it's the same stain. Well then why are _they _so inconsistent that they treat the same stain differently two different times?
This is worrysome for people like me who rely on the income to have a ceiling and eat. I'm already paranoid of being accused of such fraud so I have taken multiple pictures so the whole scene is clear, because I once had a sandy backseat twice in the same month. I wanted to be sure the second one looked clearly different. I got paid both times, no complaint. It's all a matter of luck with who looked at your cases.

Good luck


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> As soon as a PAX gets in my car, I offer all these items and the phone chargers that I have in the backseat for them. I find that by offering these "amenities", I get more tips, although usually from people who don't take anything. People just like to be offered. The ones who do take the stuff rarely tip, but we're talking about a 25 cent pack of crackers or a bottle of water that cost me 15 cents, I will survive.
> 
> A few crumbs is one thing, this is something else.
> 
> ...


Nah, I get tips simply by being friendly and personable. I would rather not clean up after people just to get a few extra dollars.

To think someone is going to tip simply because you gave them a bottle of water is doubtful.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Let's hope you "survive" when a pax complains about food poisoning or getting an allergic reaction from your crackers. The news will have a field day with your story.
> 
> People have sued for less in this country...
> 
> I get you from point A to B as safe as possible. If you want crackers or cookies, we can stop by grandma's house (as long as you tip).


Lol at anyone stupid enough to sue me. I'm judgment proof, which is to say I owe a lot more than I have in assets. I haven't filed a tax return in a couple years. Even if I was found liable by some miracle, I'd file for bankruptcy faster than uber can process my last trip.

If some idiot finds an ambulance chaser willing to sue a penniless uber driver because he ate peanut butter crackers offered to him knowing he was allergic, well, good luck. I will be glad to go to court and laugh at everyone involved. Bring the news cameras on, lol.

I get PAX where they need to go safely, too. There's no reason why I can't be better than your average uber driver, and therefore make some PAX realize that a tip is justified.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know I do not stalk gay people or anyone else, for that matter.
> 
> Ah yes, the old "cover the three letter word for "donkey" that is also used for "posterior" trick. Good move, there.





Another Uber Driver said:


> From your other posts, I am guessing that you are some sort of Loan Officer or other Credit Official (is there such a term?). In that business, you must decidedly cover all bases, as failure to do so could lead to some expensive legal problems.
> 
> .....wait,.....I apologise for being redundant: I typed *expensive* legal problems..........


Cyber stalking is stalking.... just saying


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Nah, I get tips simply by being friendly and personable. I would rather not clean up after people just to get a few extra dollars.
> 
> To think someone is going to tip simply because you gave them a bottle of water is doubtful.


I don't normally have to clean up after them. Last night was the first issue, and I got a cleaning fee.

And I'm glad that your good looks and charm gets you all the tips you want. I have found that the snacks improves my tips a small amount, but we're still talking 15-20 percent of all rides.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> I try to spend a good 20 minutes before starting my shift farting on the back seats.
> Whenever a pax sits down hard, a nice puff of stench hopefully will be emitted.
> No one soils my car but me.


Thanks for the laugh and for bringing out my inner 8-year-old.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah. One rider asked me if he could eat in my car.
> 
> I responded with, "Are you going to give me a tip?"
> 
> ...


Perfect response.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I love/hate when people use the word "required". It's not required to tip servers, bar tenders, taxis, etc... either


thats right no tip required but F a tip I will give you the whole thing there Messy Marvin. Hang on there squirt " rrrrmmm"I aint required to stop at yellow lights either" rrroomm honk honk"out of the way jerk ass &#8230;junior is Fing hungry!"
"_uuhhmm&#8230;driver?" 
"_*what is it now cupcake?"*
"I think that light was red"
"No,No,no it was Uber green. If it was red the train would have hit us, silly! Whats the matter tiger you're not hungry anymore? *HEY!! *If you puke don't do it near the taco sauce stain still trying to get paid for that,"


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That Awesome is great stuff. Cheap too.Gets stains off of seats,gets grease off of stoves. It's at Wal Mart,Dollar General,Dollar tree,Sears,Ace ,nearly everywhere.


The stuff works well for me. I dilute it a little and use it with the wet dry vac to shampoo all the seats when needed. Fast and easy. Hard to beat the cost.


----------



## Ramen L (Dec 3, 2016)

some uber office employees treat driver like shit, you should visit different office and talk to a nice employee, maybe a manager, good luck.


----------



## Penny Lane (Aug 5, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> If someone saying "Hey man, do you mind if take a few bites out of this sandwich" is rude then go do something else.
> 
> Uber has fare cleaning fees for messes with food if they make a mess ($20-40).
> 
> ...


Sorry, stains quickly ruin your car's interior, and its not like you can replace it. The cleaning fee should be renamed "interior quality destruction fee," because $20-40 does nothing to compensate unecessarily aging your vehicle. Mileage is one thing, but careless, thoughtless pax shouldn't be given permission to also destroy interior.


----------



## Penny Lane (Aug 5, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> You ever heard of the story of "*The Boy who cried Wolf*"?
> 
> As Coachman said, Uber probably suspected that you would be a problem in the future since you were raising false alarms (a cleaning fee for a sauce stain?) over small issues. A five min video on YouTube could have shown you how to get rid of it with a combination of dish soap and vinegar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penny Lane (Aug 5, 2016)

$5.00...to clean up vomit? And you still gave him a 3?! "Hoarders" is calling, they have an opening!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Penny Lane said:


> $5.00...to clean up vomit? And you still gave him a 3?! "Hoarders" is calling, they have an opening!


Penny Lane is in my ears and in my eyes.
There beneath the blue suburban skies...

I read this post in bed before I dozed, 
I saw your name and into head, this song came.

Penny Lane is in my ears and in my eyes.
As I awoke just this silly tune is still in my,head all thanks to you, lady with name, Ms Penny Lane .

Penny Lane is in my ears and in my eyes.
There beneath the blue suburban skies
I sit, and meanwhile back.
Penny Lane is in my ears and in my eyes.
Can't stop hearing this song in my insomniac state.
Penny Lane!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Penny Lane is in my ears and in my eyes.
> There beneath the blue suburban skies...
> 
> I read this post in bed before I dozed,
> ...


Great song.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Great song.


I used to think so to....

10 hours as an earworm and I'm about done with it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I used to think so to....
> 
> 10 hours as an earworm and I'm about done with it


I got a copy of it from the 60's around here somewhere. Also have a copy. Of it on 4 track tape.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah, I got got it on the old Apple 45 somewhere. I've got about 40-50 45's most of them the Beatles .

*I am not the original owner!
*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I got a copy of it from the 60's around here somewhere. Also have a copy. Of it on 4 track tape.


What is a 4-track tape? I've heard of reel to reel... I've owned 8-tracks. I've owned and still own I am bunch of cassette tapes. 
I don't ever think I've heard of 4 track


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> If someone saying "Hey man, do you mind if take a few bites out of this sandwich" is rude then go do something else.
> 
> Uber has fare cleaning fees for messes with food if they make a mess ($20-40).
> 
> ...


Until u politely say "no". Then they stop being polite and get huffy so you have to politely explain you've "regretted it in the past, it's not personal, I don't even know you". Then 5 minutes later they start eating, not even sneakily, but openly, just like to show you that after 5 minutes of deliberation they decided that what you said just doesn't matter. Having these sort of experiences a few times will turn someone uptight cuz it's difficult not to think "here we go again". I wouldn't even think ti ask. I'd know the driver doesn't know if Im an anally careful eater, and most people leave crumbs when they eat, so why would i put them on the spot politely asking when i know tjey don't want me to. They may not mind so much and say yes to be nice, but why would anyone want someone to eat in a car? With all those nooks and stuff it's too hard to clean. It's not a table.

Someone asking politely is a d-bag in disguise, just trying to get away with something cuz they know if they're polite people will often comply cuz they're week willed. Or they're too dimwitted to think of this stuff. Perhaps u didn't realize this.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> If someone saying "Hey man, do you mind if take a few bites out of this sandwich" is rude then go do something else.
> 
> Uber has fare cleaning fees for messes with food if they make a mess ($20-40).
> 
> ...


$20-40 isn't worth a stain. And they don't always give the fee. Ur new to Uber, or a shill. And those that ask nicely are the worst, by trying to manipulate u into allowing something any semi intelligent person knows you wouldn't want a stranger to do, like eat in yr car. They're putting u on the spot to say no to their request. It's almost always them gettign huffy when u say no, no matter how polite. What u say seems logical maybe, but it denies human nature and experience with driving customers.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> My bad, I am not as tuned in with the internet lingo as you. Never lose that trait, it's very manly...


LOL Peter North, AKA Beer Can


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> $20-40 isn't worth a stain. And they don't always give the fee. Ur new to Uber, or a shill. And those that ask nicely are the worst, by trying to manipulate u into allowing something any semi intelligent person knows you wouldn't want a stranger to do, like eat in yr car. They're putting u on the spot to say no to their request. It's almost always them gettign huffy when u say no, no matter how polite. What u say seems logical maybe, but it denies human nature and experience with driving customers.


Blah blah blah blah blah... I got through one sentence of your first post in response of mine and realized it wasn't worth a read.

blah blah blah blah...Jesus.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

AlexO19 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I picked up a pax who was eating tacos and left a stain of her taco sauce on my back seat. I sent a photo to Uber to request a cleaning fee and they claimed it was too small to issue a fee. A week later another passenger left another stain on the car seat so I requested another cleaning fee. They gave me 20 dollars but later they the day I got a message from Uber saying they believed that I was basically using the same photo twice to get a cleaning fee and deactivated my account. So I went to their office and told them I can show them both spots on the back seat. The guy told me he doesn't need to see it and escalated the issue to management. I get a message from them a week later saying the decision is final and I'm deactivated. Has this happened to anyone or anybody got any advice on what to do
> Is there an email.or number to Uber corporate
> Thanks for the help


I think they did you a favor by deactivating you. that way you can find something better.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

feel free to call *917.756.8000 , *and let him now that you lost your job because of mexican taco. I am sure you will be helped .


----------

